# GPU und CPU Aufrüstung?



## Siriuz (6. November 2019)

*GPU und CPU Aufrüstung?*

Hallo,

Besitze momentan folgendes System: 
I7-7700 (Nicht die K Version)
1080 GTX Founders Edition
16GB Ram

Spiele an einem WQHD Bildschirm auf 2k und merke dass es momentan so ziemlich eng wird. RDD2 ist gerade so auf FullHD spielbar. Sollte ich GPU und CPU in der nächsten Zeit aufrüsten? Wenn ja, welche Hardware ist zur Zeit preiswert?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2019)

Ich würde da eher die Grafikkarte als Faktor vermuten. Da musst du aber dann direkt mindestens eine RTX 2070 Super nehmen, die wäre knapp 30% schneller als die GTX 1080. Die gibt es ab 500€. Dummerweise ist die nur 10% schneller als eine AMD RX 5700 XT, die nur 400€ kostet, d.h. Preis-Leistung ist bei der RTX 2070 Super nicht so super...  aber die AMD wäre wiederum nur 17% schneller als deine GTX 1080, so dass du vlt zu wenig merkst und die 400€ dann auch schon "zu viel" sind.

Die Frage ist, wie Du RDR2 denn eingestellt hast. Wenn du alles auf max drehst, brauchst du dich nicht zu wundern. Vlt. spiel mal mit den Optionen rum, zB merkt man  bei Anti-Aliasing oft rein gar keinen Unterschied zwischen der höchsten und der zwei- oder dritthöchsten Stufe, aber pro Stufe hast du vlt. gleich 20-30% mehr FPS.

Du kannst auch mal zB mit dem MSI Afterburner schauen, ob GPU oder CPU stark ausgelastet sind.


----------



## Siriuz (7. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde da eher die Grafikkarte als Faktor vermuten. Da musst du aber dann direkt mindestens eine RTX 2070 Super nehmen, die wäre knapp 30% schneller als die GTX 1080. Die gibt es ab 500€. Dummerweise ist die nur 10% schneller als eine AMD RX 5700 XT, die nur 400€ kostet, d.h. Preis-Leistung ist bei der RTX 2070 Super nicht so super...  aber die AMD wäre wiederum nur 17% schneller als deine GTX 1080, so dass du vlt zu wenig merkst und die 400€ dann auch schon "zu viel" sind.
> 
> Die Frage ist, wie Du RDR2 denn eingestellt hast. Wenn du alles auf max drehst, brauchst du dich nicht zu wundern. Vlt. spiel mal mit den Optionen rum, zB merkt man  bei Anti-Aliasing oft rein gar keinen Unterschied zwischen der höchsten und der zwei- oder dritthöchsten Stufe, aber pro Stufe hast du vlt. gleich 20-30% mehr FPS.
> 
> Du kannst auch mal zB mit dem MSI Afterburner schauen, ob GPU oder CPU stark ausgelastet sind.



Ich kann ja meine alte Graka für 150-200~ verkaufen. Da wäre schon eine 2070 Super drin. Das würde sich ja dann schon mehr lohnen.  Frage wäre halt auch, ob ich nicht auf die neuen Intel CPUs warten sollte.


Ich spiel morgen mal mit den Einstellungen rum. Bei Odysee auf 2k (High-Ultra) hatte ich glaub auch nur 40-50 FPS.


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ich kann ja meine alte Graka für 150-200~ verkaufen. Da wäre schon eine 2070 Super drin. Das würde sich ja dann schon mehr lohnen.  Frage wäre halt auch, ob ich nicht auf die neuen Intel CPUs warten sollte.


 Das wird aber noch ne ganze Weile dauern. Trotzdem kannst du erstmal nur ne Grafikkarte neu holen, ich schrieb ja auch, dass die Grafikkarte sicher der größere Faktor ist. Der i7-7700 ist ja nun auch noch keine alte CPU und ist bis auf den 7700K das Top-Modell für den Sockel 1151. Du wirst also auf keinen Fall eine neue CPU brauchen, nur damit du den Leistungsvorteil einer RTX 2070 Super nutzen kannst.


----------



## Batze (7. November 2019)

RDD2 ist momentan aber kein Maßstab, weil  wohl sehr schlecht auf PC gebracht, wie man allgemein so hört.
Ich würde wenn dann wirklich noch warten, um dann alle Hauptkomponenten aufzuwerten. Denn schlecht ist dein System ja nun wirklich nicht.
Die andere Sache, jetzt bekommst du für die 1080 noch bissel gutes Geld, weil immer noch eine sehr gute Graka.
Schwere Entscheidung. Liegt einfach an deinem Geldbeutel. 
CPU mäßig würde ich erstmal gar nix machen, und ganz ehrlich auch sonst nix. Man muss doch nicht immer mit der Welle schwimmen. Entweder eine 2080ti oder lass es so wie es ist.
Ganz ehrlich, die Unterschiede sind doch meist nur maginal und nicht wirklich sichtbar. Nur die wenigsten Games bieten was besseres. Das was immer besser ist, ist die Werbung.
Du hast ein gutes System, also ich würde zumindest bis nach Weihnachten warten, da purzeln die Preise, wie immer runter, oder kurz davor wenn die Lager zu Weihnachten ausverkauft werden müssen. Aber im November irgendwo zuschlagen ist Blöde. Warte noch ein wenig, Warte bis die Preise Purzeln, das Weihnachtsgeschäft kommt erst noch, da kannste dann zuschlagen.


----------



## Robertius (7. November 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ich kann ja meine alte Graka für 150-200~ verkaufen. Da wäre schon eine 2070 Super drin. Das würde sich ja dann schon mehr lohnen.  Frage wäre halt auch, ob ich nicht auf die neuen Intel CPUs warten sollte.
> 
> 
> Ich spiel morgen mal mit den Einstellungen rum. Bei Odysee auf 2k (High-Ultra) hatte ich glaub auch nur 40-50 FPS.



Du würdest sogar eher 250-300 dafür bekommen, aber ich finde die 2070 Super bringt nicht genug Leistungszuwachs, im Schnitt wohl nur ca. 20%. Wenn würde ich wie Batze sagt auf eine 2080 Ti gehen oder erstmal alles so lassen und irgendwann einen komplett neuen Rechner holen, bis dahin sinken die Preise ja wieder und für Deinen Rechner wirst Du auf jeden Fall noch ein nettes Sümmchen bekommen. Selbst für meine mehr als deutlich schlechtere Gurke von 2011 habe ich vor ein paar Monaten noch 300 Euro bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2019)

Robertius schrieb:


> Du würdest sogar eher 250-300 dafür bekommen,


 wow, Idioten sterben nie aus ^^    300€ für eine gebrauchte Karte, die kaum schneller als eine NEUE GTX 1660 Ti für 250€ ist ^^



> aber ich finde die 2070 Super bringt nicht genug Leistungszuwachs, im Schnitt wohl nur ca. 20%. Wenn würde ich wie Batze sagt auf eine 2080 Ti gehen oder erstmal alles so lassen und irgendwann einen komplett neuen Rechner holen, bis dahin sinken die Preise ja wieder und für Deinen Rechner wirst Du auf jeden Fall noch ein nettes Sümmchen bekommen. Selbst für meine mehr als deutlich schlechtere Gurke von 2011 habe ich vor ein paar Monaten noch 300 Euro bekommen.


 Wo hast du die 20% her? Ich kenne viele Tests, und in WQHD, darum geht es ja hier, sind es im Schnitt 30%. 

Und laut diesem Test https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pag..._graphics_performance_benchmark_review,6.html   sind es speziell bei RDR2 bei Ultra in WQHD sogar 44%.


----------



## Robertius (7. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wow, Idioten sterben nie aus ^^    300€ für eine gebrauchte Karte, die kaum schneller als eine NEUE GTX 1660 Ti für 250€ ist ^^
> 
> Wo hast du die 20% her? Ich kenne viele Tests, und in WQHD, darum geht es ja hier, sind es im Schnitt 30%.
> 
> Und laut diesem Test https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pag..._graphics_performance_benchmark_review,6.html   sind es speziell bei RDR2 bei Ultra in WQHD sogar 44%.



Kann sein, dass ich da bei der falschen Auflösung geschaut habe. Aber auch bei 30% bleibe ich bei der Meinung, denn dann habe ich auch bei der 2080 Ti nach der falschen geschaut


----------



## Constantin34 (8. November 2019)

Rdr 2 mit AMD 3700x und RTX2080super auf WQHD mit Ultra/hoch settings um die 50fps...
Alles auf ultra 15fps... 

Aber wenn dann mach ein GraKa update. Hab vor zwei Monaten auch Mainboard/CPU/Ram und SSD upgedated und hat so gut wie nichts gebracht...


----------



## Siriuz (8. November 2019)

Denke zu Weihnachten kann man die 1080 sicherlich gut verkaufen und dann mit einer 2070 Super aufrüsten. Wobei es mich auch wundert, wieso man soviel für eine gebrauchte 1080 ausgeben will. 

Und vielen Dank!


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2019)

Constantin34 schrieb:


> Rdr 2 mit AMD 3700x und RTX2080super auf WQHD mit Ultra/hoch settings um die 50fps...
> Alles auf ultra 15fps...
> 
> Aber wenn dann mach ein GraKa update. Hab vor zwei Monaten auch Mainboard/CPU/Ram und SSD upgedated und hat so gut wie nichts gebracht...


 Diese "Ultra"-Einstellungen sollte man oft nicht zu ernst nehmen. Das sind nicht selten Modi a la "wir zwingen sogar eine RTX 2080 Ti in die Knie", die aber nicht besser aussehen als Modi, die von einer RTX 2070 Super oder ähnlich problemlos gepackt werden. 

Wie stark die Graka schuld ist, kann man auch testen, indem man bewusst man nur Full-HD einstellt. Da wird man sehen, dass es schon stark zunimmt mit den FPS - wäre die CPU zu schwach und an den FPS bei WQHD schuld, würde es auch in Full-HD nicht viel schneller laufen.


----------



## Siriuz (8. November 2019)

Also ich habe meine Einstellungen heute mal auf Hoch-Mittel gemacht und muss schon sagen - alter sieht das scheiße aus. Keine Ahnung. Das macht keinerlei spaß zu spielen. Entweder läuft die Graka wirklich nicht richtig oder naja, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Also ich habe meine Einstellungen heute mal auf Hoch-Mittel gemacht und muss schon sagen - alter sieht das scheiße aus. Keine Ahnung. Das macht keinerlei spaß zu spielen. Entweder läuft die Graka wirklich nicht richtig oder naja, keine Ahnung.



Spiel mal bewusst mit eigenen Einstellungen rum. Wie groß ist Dein Monitor denn?


----------



## Siriuz (9. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Spiel mal bewusst mit eigenen Einstellungen rum. Wie groß ist Dein Monitor denn?



Momentan Full HD auf 26 Zoll. Mein WQHD Monitor auf 27 Zoll kommt die Tage aus der Reperatur.

Aber mir ist derweil auch aufgefallen, dass ich "schwankende" FPS bei Leauge mittlerweile habe. Sind caped auf 144. Meistens aber zwischen 130-138. Das war früher nicht so.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Momentan Full HD auf 26 Zoll. Mein WQHD Monitor auf 27 Zoll kommt die Tage aus der Reperatur.
> 
> Aber mir ist derweil auch aufgefallen, dass ich "schwankende" FPS bei Leauge mittlerweile habe. Sind caped auf 144. Meistens aber zwischen 130-138. Das war früher nicht so.



vlt hast du ne Software drauf, die stört, ggf. durch ein update?


----------



## Siriuz (12. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> vlt hast du ne Software drauf, die stört, ggf. durch ein update?



Nein. nichts neues. Dürfte eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Nein. nichts neues. Dürfte eigentlich nicht sein.



da weiß ich dann auch nix mehr. Vlt gab es durch ein Update irgendwas, weswegen es langsamer läuft?


----------



## Siriuz (14. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> da weiß ich dann auch nix mehr. Vlt gab es durch ein Update irgendwas, weswegen es langsamer läuft?



Bin echt am überlegen, ob ich mir ne 2080TI zulege. Wie lange denkst du, werde ich die "haben"? 3-4 Jahre?

Edit: Würde mir entweder eine 2080 oder eine 2080TI holen. Finanzierung. über 4-5 Jahre. Frage ist halt, ist es worth 350€ mehr zu zahlen für eine TI?


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Bin echt am überlegen, ob ich mir ne 2080TI zulege. Wie lange denkst du, werde ich die "haben"? 3-4 Jahre?
> 
> Edit: Würde mir entweder eine 2080 oder eine 2080TI holen. Finanzierung. über 4-5 Jahre. Frage ist halt, ist es worth 350€ mehr zu zahlen für eine TI?


 Die 2080 Ti ist halt etwa 23-25% schneller als eine 2080 bei WQHD. Wie lange die hält, kann aber keiner genau sagen - vor allem wenn man  unbedingt maximale Details will. Denn theoretisch kann ein Entwickler auch jetzt schon eine Grafik "Ultra Detail" ins Spiel einbauen, bei der selbst einer RTX 2080 Ti nur 30 FPS schafft


----------



## Siriuz (14. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die 2080 Ti ist halt etwa 23-25% schneller als eine 2080 bei WQHD. Wie lange die hält, kann aber keiner genau sagen - vor allem wenn man  unbedingt maximale Details will. Denn theoretisch kann ein Entwickler auch jetzt schon eine Grafik "Ultra Detail" ins Spiel einbauen, bei der selbst einer RTX 2080 Ti nur 30 FPS schafft



Was würdest du machen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Was würdest du machen?


 Da fragst du den falschen - ich geb lieber alle 2-3 Jahre 300-400€ aus und verlange nie "maximale" Details mit mehr als 60-70 FPS. Mir wäre eine RTX 2080 schon zb viel.     Aktuell ist es sogar noch "besser": ich hab WQHD und spiele immer noch mit einer AMD R9 290 - die reicht mir noch. Eine RTX 2060 Super ist schon doppelt so schnell wie meine Karte...


ICH würde aktuell, wenn ich genug Geld hätte, eher nur eine RX 5700 XT oder 2070 nehmen und dann halt früher eine neue Karte. Der Preis auf noch schnellere Karten ist idr zu hoch.


----------



## Siriuz (29. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da fragst du den falschen - ich geb lieber alle 2-3 Jahre 300-400€ aus und verlange nie "maximale" Details mit mehr als 60-70 FPS. Mir wäre eine RTX 2080 schon zb viel.     Aktuell ist es sogar noch "besser": ich hab WQHD und spiele immer noch mit einer AMD R9 290 - die reicht mir noch. Eine RTX 2060 Super ist schon doppelt so schnell wie meine Karte...
> 
> 
> ICH würde aktuell, wenn ich genug Geld hätte, eher nur eine RX 5700 XT oder 2070 nehmen und dann halt früher eine neue Karte. Der Preis auf noch schnellere Karten ist idr zu hoch.



Warte mal noch in den Januar. Vielleicht gibts da ja irgendwelche neuen Infos und einen Preissturz.


----------



## golani79 (29. November 2019)

Die CPU dürfte kaum ein Problem sein - ich frag mich halt, ob sich der Umstieg von 1080 auf 2070 lohnen würde.
Schau dir vlt am besten Mal ein paar Benchmarks an - gibt sicher Vergleiche zw 1080 und 2070 Super.
Dann kannst du ja immer noch sagen, der Unterschied ist dir groß genug oder du wartest noch.

Ich hab meinem 6700k jetzt ne 2070 Super gegönnt - hatte aber auch noch "nur" ne 970 drinnen, die mittlerweile doch ein wenig schwächelt.

Kann aber noch nichts sagen, weil ich noch auf die Karte warte ^^

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die CPU dürfte kaum ein Problem sein - ich frag mich halt, ob sich der Umstieg von 1080 auf 2070 lohnen würde.
> Schau dir vlt am besten Mal ein paar Benchmarks an - gibt sicher Vergleiche zw 1080 und 2070 Super.
> Dann kannst du ja immer noch sagen, der Unterschied ist dir groß genug oder du wartest noch.
> 
> ...



ich hab mir "nur" eine 2060 Super bestellt. Die 2070 Super ist in Test knappe 20% schneller, aber 150€ Aufpreis ist mir das nicht wert gewesen ^^  Ich hab noch eine R9 290, ähnlich einer GTX 970. Ich hab ohnehin nie eine Karte für über 400€ mindestens in den letzten 15 Jahren gekauft.


----------



## golani79 (29. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hab mir "nur" eine 2060 Super bestellt. Die 2070 Super ist in Test knappe 20% schneller, aber 150€ Aufpreis ist mir das nicht wert gewesen ^^  Ich hab noch eine R9 290, ähnlich einer GTX 970. Ich hab ohnehin nie eine Karte für über 400€ mindestens in den letzten 15 Jahren gekauft.


Hab da 1-2 Flugsims, die neben CPU auch grafisch recht anspruchsvoll sind und die 970 hab ich jetzt auch schon seit fast 4 Jahren drinnen.

Da find ich es nicht so schlimm, ein wenig mehr auszugeben - die Karte leistet mir sicher wieder ~4 Jahre Dienst ^^

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrvice (30. November 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Besitze momentan folgendes System:
> I7-7700 (Nicht die K Version)
> ...



schau dir das video an inklusive dem 2ten teil von dem video und stell die grafiksettings aufjedenfall alle manuell ein -> die presets kannst vergessn. (und stell sicher das du aufjedenfall den neuesten grafik treiber installiert hast)
nicht mal ne 2080 super packt das game bei 1440p mit allem auf maximum

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=385eG1IEZMU

Edit: ab und zu  is es auch ratsam geforce experience zu schliessen damit einem das nicht reinpfuscht in die settings bzw man ausschliesen kann das es probleme verursacht kahm in der vergangenheit immer mal wieder vor das geforce experience probleme verursacht hat.


----------



## Siriuz (30. November 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die CPU dürfte kaum ein Problem sein - ich frag mich halt, ob sich der Umstieg von 1080 auf 2070 lohnen würde.
> Schau dir vlt am besten Mal ein paar Benchmarks an - gibt sicher Vergleiche zw 1080 und 2070 Super.
> Dann kannst du ja immer noch sagen, der Unterschied ist dir groß genug oder du wartest noch.
> 
> ...



Wird sehr wahrscheinlich 9700k/3800x und eine 2080.


----------

